# My Bolivian rams



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, I am pretty new to this forum so thought I might introduce myself by posting pics of my tank.

Here are some pics that I've taken of my tank recently of the Bolivian Rams that I got 3 months ago from PJ pets. They live in my 33 gallon planted tank with 6 other angels (juveniles mostly), 4 otocinclus catfish, and 1 clown pleco. Weekly 30-40% water change to keep water pristine. Will maybe post up pics of my angels and otos in the future.

Here is what they looked like when I first got them from PJ Pets 3 months ago








and this is what they look like with direct comparison before I show some more pics of each of the fish









Ram #1 (left most in comparison pic)

















Ram #2 (in centre)

















Ram #3 (right most)

























and here are two pics of my tank (my 33 gal is a bit overstocked with angels for now... but will have arrangement for them once they pair up. Will be ok for now since most of them are still juveniles)

















Comments and critiques are always welcomed =)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pics indeed. Your Bolivian rams look fat and happy. I also like the simplicity of the scape with the Vallisneria/Sagittaria as the background. These little guys should probably breed for you.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous rams, they have coloured up so nicely they must be very happy! I hope you get babies


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Excellent pictures! You have a great looking tank and very nicely stocked too!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow those are some really nicely colored rams!
In case you are planning on breeding them, I could be wrong but it appears you have 3 male rams based on how their tube tapers back in the pictures... Have you managed to sex them?

Here is a guide to "assist" in sexing them.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

And regarding to CGY_Betta_Guy comment on their sexes. I've had a hard time sexing them when they were still young, but from their behaviors, and physical features, it does appear that the three of them are all males haha... what luck eh? buy 3 fish and all of them are males


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

great pix & great looking Rams! Love the layout n your tank as well, very nice!


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Second thoughs about gender*

Hi,

Georgeous rams. BTW I have 5 Bolivian rams: 3 females and 2 males. If you would like the extra one, she would cost $10.00. However, I wouldn't put one female in among all those males. I would suggest isolating a pair for breeding.

AquaAddict

PS After having another closer look at your pictures, my females look the same as all your ' males' and mine have spawned already. My males have much longer 'tails' on their fins. I will try and post a picture but I am fairly computer ignorant.


----------

